# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  فیلتر در استیمول سافت

## sadaf_

سلام

در استیمول ریپورت ارتباط و منبع دیتابیس و تیبل ها رو معرفی کردم حالا می خوام در سی شارپ بگم که وقتی کلیک را زد گزارش بر اساس مقدار مساوی یک تکست باکس فیلتر بشه چطوری می شه این کار رو انجام داد 

ممنون از لطف شما

----------

